# Food plot?



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Some clovers are a good nectar source while others are not. Odds are there should be one or two in the mix.

Tom


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Over seed it with some hairy vetch. It's a good bee plant and it will climb the stalks of grass/grain to get sun and bloom. Some other bloomers don't do as well in non grazed grasses as the grasses get too tall and thick and block out sun to the lower growing weeds and flowers. Also, clovers can cause bloat, vetch is one that does not as much.


----------



## DBeckner (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys.I have about 50 acres + or - . I was going to put out some for fall plots for deer but I thought if it was beneficial I would put an extra crop around the bees.


----------

